

Fixing These jQuery: basic approaches to debugging jQuery and JavaScript code - tilt
http://fixingthesejquery.com/#slide1

======
ludwigvan
It should probably be mentioned in the slides that console.log will break IE.
Use log (not builtin) if you want to be safe: [http://paulirish.com/2009/log-
a-lightweight-wrapper-for-cons...](http://paulirish.com/2009/log-a-
lightweight-wrapper-for-consolelog/)

------
CompiledCode
This was awesome... made me remember every single facepalm I experienced while
learning jquery. :)

With the caveats from the previous comments, I'd recommend this to every web
developer-in-training. Thanks for putting this together; this could save many
people many hours.

------
jwilliams
As an aside, one of the slides discusses using jQuery "live" method - This was
deprecated with jQuery 1.7 <http://api.jquery.com/live/> Use ".on" instead.

------
sreyaNotfilc
Meh, I'll just stick to alerts. It's been working since the beginning of
time... 5 years.

